# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Dtecter le tempo (BPM) d'un signal

## Spydeus

Bonjour,

j'utilise Matlab R2011b, avec tous ses composants (version standalone pour les tudiants de l'universit).

Voil mon problme :
J'enregistre un signal avec MAX/MSP puis je souhaite le traiter sous Matlab.
J'aimerais connaitre le tempo (BPM) de ce signal. J'ai donc pens utiliser la cross-correlation (_xcorr_) mais je ne comprends pas vraiment ce que cela me donne.

De plus, je souhaite connaitre le BPM "en temps rel". Je mets a entre guillemets car le fichier est analys bien aprs l'enregistrement, mais en fait je souhaite connaitre le tempo  un moment donn. J'ai donc pens utiliser un systme de fentrage.

Mon signal est compos de pics d'intensit comprise entre 1.5 et 2.5 et le bruit a pour intensit entre 0 et 1.7.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment utiliser l'auto ou cross corrlation ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## FR119492

Salut!
Tu injectes le carr de ton signal dans un filtre passe-bas.
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## Spydeus

Je pense que vous vouliez dire un filtre passe haut ?

Merci

----------


## FR119492

> Je pense que vous vouliez dire un filtre passe haut ?


Non

----------

